# peppered cory eggss? part 2



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have hatched the baby cory cats out...only one of five that hatched is wiggling around alot are the other ones dead? i have more eggs but the water chemistry of the first hatching or eggs is different from the eggs in the main tank now... so can i put the eggs in the main tank into the one with the hatchlings without harming either?


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Not sure, i think with the eggs though that the ones that arent hatching may have been fungused  Id personally leave the eggs for now, because that may kill the eggs if you move them into a sudden say lower pH or temperature
Are the eggs that wont hatch like a furry white colour?


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

no, im just sayin that when i do a water change they normally lay eggs the next day and a couple hours after they are layed they are nromally nocked off the glass and i wanted to know if i could put then into the 5 gallon without harming the frythat are already in the 5 gallon and not harmin the eggs i was moving into the 5 gallon.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah you can do that probably without harming either. I've done it before.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

if the fry arent swimming/wiggling does that mean they are dead?


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

j-man the skater-man said:


> if the fry arent swimming/wiggling does that mean they are dead?


if you try and touch them and they aren't even moving at all chances are that they are dead. I've had live bearing fish that even when they have babies sometimes there's a dead one.


----------

